# The Ghost River of Royal Oak



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

An interesting read of how S.E. Michigan got developed and evolved.
Much of it now applies to the Clinton River watershed.

http://www.coheadquarters.com/PennLibr/HistoricRO/Muller1.htm


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The link is a 404.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Copy and paste to your browser.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Let's try that again : 

http://www.coheadquarters.com/PennLibr/HistoricRO/Muller1.htm


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks kinda of like the mainstream of the Clinton through Pontiac, but that was what happened. These rivers were turned into sewers than run underground. Conner Creek in Detroit comes to mind also.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Recreational Use of Waters for Fishing
The waterways in the subwatershed are open all year
for fishing with an 8-inch minimum size limit and a 5 fish
daily possession limit, no more than 3 of which may be 15 inches
or longer.

Yum, yum eat them up
When flows in the system exceeds the allowable discharge
rate into the DWSD interceptor sewer, excess flow is stored in
the facility. If the storage volume is exceeded, the overflow water
is partially treated with chlorine before being discharged to the
Red Run.

*During dry weather, the flow in a combined sewer is composed entirely of sewage.* 
During rain events, catch basins and downspout leads from
buildings route stormwater runoff into the system -- which is then treated at a WWTP.
However, these systems and the WWTPs are not sized to
handle the flows generated by intense rain events. 
Flow from intense rain events may lead to a situation in which flow control devices
limit the flow to the WWTP by allowing some of the mixed stormwater and sewage
to overflow into nearby waterbodies (which is called a combined sewer overflow or &#8216;CSO&#8217.










-


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

The dirtiest waterways are Bear Creek, the Red Run Drain and Lorraine Drain, all located in Warren. Macomb's largest city tried to separate its sanitary sewers from its storm sewers in the 1960s and 1970s, but some of the pipes below ground are still illicitly discharging raw sewage into the storm drains, said acting city engineer Todd Schaedig.

"As the years wear on, we continue to find these cross-connections," Schaedig said, adding that the city and county have already tracked down hundreds of illegal discharges in Warren over the past several years.

HOW does one build anything that connects to City stuff without
inspections and permits from the City itself ?
I think a lot of payola and bribes occurred for people to look the other way.
The City wanted those taxes for development of property more than anything else.

http://www.dailytribune.com/articles/2010/09/01/news/doc4c7e62caa2df2076408223.txt

Macomb county residents will be living with this infrastructure disaster
for many, many years to come as funding for projects is in short supply.

http://www.deq.state.mi.us/beach/BeachDetail.aspx?BeachID=578

http://www.freep.com/article/20110623/NEWS04/110623031/E-coli-concerns-close-3-Macomb-County-beaches?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

Funny how a Ghost River can come back to bite ya in 2011 :-(


----------

